# Tool Talk >  Wood reference charts

## Jon

Collection of wood reference charts.









Previously: Drilling Shop Charts

----------

billster (Nov 14, 2016),

PJs (Nov 9, 2016)

----------


## PJs

Good one Jon. The hardness chart is quite extensive. I pinned one on Japanese joinery too a while back that I thought was useful. Also liked this one on joinery because it shows the uses.

Thanks! ~PJ

----------

